# Coyote Hunting



## panFried (Jan 8, 2015)

Any one coyote hunt? Tried last year for first time with no success. I have plenty in area and some come close, like around the camp fire during evening or bed down on porch! I need to thin the pack so looking for a little advice.

Area is mostly hard timber with intermittent food plots.


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 8, 2015)

Are you using bait? You see one on the porch, shoot it.
Tim


----------



## overboard (Jan 9, 2015)

I want to start hunting them and have everything I need, but haven't gone out yet! #-o 
If you want to read some good info. on hunting them, go on "PredatorMasters" forum. All the basics that anyone would need to know are discussed in the posts, just have to do a little homework. Wind, movement, stand location, call sequences, what calls to use, volume, decoys, etc., are just some of the things that you need to understand. Seems like wind direction and the stand are the most critical. 
Good Luck!


----------



## JMichael (Jan 12, 2015)

I've been doing a little of it. This is open ground flat as a pancake farm country so most of our time is spent riding around glassing the fields and tree lines and trying to spot them. One friend has an electronic predator call but 4 attempts with it have not even generated a sighting much less a kill. I don't know anything about using the electronic other than turning it on and selecting the call sequence. I suspected that volume and call choice had something to do with it but after reading the above, I'm going to tell my buddy to start checking out the forums for more info on how to use it. He's old and set in his ways but I'll tell him just the same. haha Most farm hands keep a rifle in their truck and they take pot shots at coyotes any time they see one which makes it a little more difficult to hunt them. I've killed more of them while sitting on my deer stand than I have by actually hunting for them.


----------

